# Spin bike for training



## derrick (17 Jan 2020)

Does anyone else use a spin bike? Have had it a couple of months know, really enjoying it. Following GCN vidios on you tube, My other half and myself bought one each, so we ride indoors together, Not managed to drop her yet . Never got on with a turbo trainer, Watt bike was ok at the gym, but to expensive for home use.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDKnTjpccf4&list=PLN4ujX3JWzHOCBHfeHX60lt7CVIfzl5fs&index=4


----------



## johnblack (17 Jan 2020)

I use a Schwinn Carbon Blue at the gym and use the GCN videos regularly. So much better than the turbo, in fact mines been packed away in the shed for a couple of years. The Schwinn benefits from have cadence and power meter, plus connects to my Fenix so I can download the data. 

I'm actually thinking about buying one for home, but think the price for one that is similar to the Schwinn will be fairly pricey.


----------



## derrick (17 Jan 2020)

johnblack said:


> I use a Schwinn Carbon Blue at the gym and use the GCN videos regularly. So much better than the turbo, in fact mines been packed away in the shed for a couple of years. The Schwinn benefits from have cadence and power meter, plus connects to my Fenix so I can download the data.
> 
> I'm actually thinking about buying one for home, but think the price for one that is similar to the Schwinn will be fairly pricey.


I fitted garmin speed and cadence sensors to mine so i can upload to strava. Works for me.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2020)

What was it about turbo you didn’t get on with?


----------



## derrick (17 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> What was it about turbo you didn’t get on with?


Just the fafing around . My bike is always ready to ride. My spin bike is all ways ready to ride.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> Just the fafing around . My bike is always ready to ride. My spin bike is all ways ready to ride.



ah I’d have just got a cheap bike for turbo if that was the problem


----------



## derrick (17 Jan 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> ah I’d have just got a cheap bike for turbo if that was the problem


I dont ride cheap bikes.🤣 The spin bike is just so easy.


----------



## CXRAndy (19 Jan 2020)

derrick said:


> I dont ride cheap bikes.🤣 The spin bike is just so easy.



Does it have automatic variable resistance if its used on the likes of Zwift?


----------



## derrick (19 Jan 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> Does it have automatic variable resistance if its used on the likes of Zwift?


Yes i get one of the servents to do the adjustments.


----------



## DRM (1 Feb 2020)

Spin bike will do it, but you’ve got to be honest with yourself when adjusting the resistance, when I did spin the instructor would get us to increase the resistance but one bloke never did, just sat spinning with no effort, I’ve found a smart turbo to be brilliant as I’ve done a training programme on Zwift & when it wants you to do a certain amount of watts for a set time, that’s exactly what you do, no cheating & it did work as I increased my FTP a fair bit, so I think a smart trainer is the way to go, I just leave mine set up with a cheap carrera on it ready to go.


----------



## BurningLegs (3 Feb 2020)

If I ever go to a gym, I always use the spin bike (unless a Watt bike is available), but at home it's a smart turbo trainer with the bike left on it for me. It's just as easy to get going on a Zwift session with a permanent turbo setup compared with a spin bike and youtube video, in my experience.

My route into cycling was initially mountain biking, then I went to the gym twice per week for spin sessions to make the mountain biking more enjoyable, and it definitely worked. Spinning is fantastic exercise and the social element of going to the gym is really valuable for a lot of people.


----------



## ericmoor (5 Sep 2020)

Hi, I am looking for an exercise bike. I've read extensively and found out there are recumbent, upright and the spin bikes. I am a beginner, will a spin bike be better or should i go for a recumbent or the upright mode?


----------



## derrick (7 Sep 2020)

Spin bike works for me.


----------

